# No overnight sleeping......not no overnight parking......



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 20, 2019)

“ no overnight sleeping “ was how the signage read at a certain car park that we stayed at.
The said carpark let’s you pay to park for anything from one hour to a full week.
We stayed for two days and nights,and at 7am ish, a knock on the door from a very abrupt parking enforcement operative, who said “your not allowed to sleep overnight here”

My reply was that I had paid to park for 48hours, and that I had not slept overnight, I have been stargazing with my telescope, and showed it her.[ the car park has no lighting and is on the coast, brilliant for stargazing]

Her “I’ve reason to believe you’ve been sleeping overnight”
Me”no I haven’t, I’ve had a couple of naps through the day, but not slept between 8pm and midday”

I did get a bit riled by the attitude, and got a bit pedantic.

I asked her to prove I had been asleep overnight, there I was, fully awake, asking her for proof, and of course she couldn’t provide any.

On it went so I took it up with the head of parking, I rang him and explained.
The outcome was he was fine, and noted my registration number for future reference,as when I asked him how would he go about proving someone was asleep, when they are fully awake when answering the door?

My point is, if you see a car park with signage like this, don’t drive away, pay the fees stay overnight and if you get the hassle we did,ask them to prove you’ve been asleep....they can’t!
We litter pick that car park every morning when we are there, the boy racers mac Donald’s and kfc rubbish that they throw out of the window before roaring off.
We pay the fees to park,whereas the evening/overnight fishermen and boy racers don’t.


----------



## runnach (Feb 20, 2019)

non enforceable sign ...how do you define overnight dawn till dusk etc no clear definition times should be stated#

Channa


----------



## alcam (Feb 20, 2019)

channa said:


> non enforceable sign ...how do you define overnight dawn till dusk etc no clear definition times should be stated#
> 
> Channa



Correct Channa but think I'll buy a telescope anyway


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 20, 2019)

*Nice...*



channa said:


> non enforceable sign ...how do you define overnight dawn till dusk etc no clear definition times should be stated#
> 
> Channa



Thanks Channa, I will remember that one if its a cloudy night and I decide to sleep lol, give the telescope a rest.
No times at all on the signage.
I guess 90% of people obey the “rule”as they don’t  realise it’s non enforceable.

Are there any othe unenforceable signs that you know of?


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 20, 2019)

:lol-049:





alcam said:


> Correct Channa but think I'll buy a telescope anyway


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 20, 2019)

Can be fun having a cope with you anyway ...

I always have our c90 Cassegrain onboard (ideal for quick star spotting OR day terrestrial work with the erecting prism ) 





IF the conditions look favourable I'll chuck the 300mm Newtonian reflector in 





Had many an enjoyable night stargazing and days watching shipping etc


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 20, 2019)

alcam said:


> Correct Channa but think I'll buy a telescope anyway



Fishing gear works just as good as long as your near water


----------



## Asterix (Feb 20, 2019)

Of course I haven't been sleeping,that's not what dogging is about!


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 20, 2019)

If there's a knock on the door..
Just shout.. " GO AWAY, I'M AWAKE... I'M A CHRONIC INSOMNIAC"

.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 20, 2019)

Sleep in the day  .no cure for being nocturnal.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 21, 2019)

*What about "Snoozing/napping"*

Which might be defined as just nodding off whilst fully clothed.

"No officer I was just having a little snooze !"


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 21, 2019)

Very poor signage and not enforceable at all, but I would still tend to move on.


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> Very poor signage and not enforceable at all, but I would still tend to move on.



I understand that , some do , some don't .
Often wonder , if you were parking your car would you move on ?


----------



## runnach (Feb 21, 2019)

On public land at least, no overnighting etc however it is termed implies that those who are custodians don't want you there for many reasons

But and a big but, if these people can use legitimate law enforcement using fines and the courts they have a moral duty and legal duty I believe to ensure all signage has been erected using the due diligence one could reasonably expect of a legal entity

They choose not too in a lot of cases, and on that basis I will / have play the same game if they cant respect rules and regulations I think it rich they expect us too

Recent months have seen a lot of PSPO's introduced in a lot of cases a piece of legislation abused and not served for its original intent

Channa


----------



## Tony Lee (Feb 21, 2019)

The bare feet, pyjamas, tousled hair and pillow creases all over your face  tends to be a bit of a giveaway.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Feb 21, 2019)

Rub some shampoo in your hair and open the door b*llock-naked - should solve the problem


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 21, 2019)

Tony Lee said:


> The bare feet, pyjamas, tousled hair and pillow creases all over your face  tends to be a bit of a giveaway.


.   What consenting adults do in the privacy  of there motorhome is  there  own  business.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 21, 2019)

Think I must get a legal sign made to stop motorhomes parking in my front garden .


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 22, 2019)

*I sleep in the nod !*



Tony Lee said:


> The bare feet, pyjamas, tousled hair and pillow creases all over your face  tends to be a bit of a giveaway.



Not even a pair of boxers lol, and until I go out it’s just a pair of shorts n flip flops Bruce, not all brits wear pyjamas lol, and the creased face is worn 24/7......I had a hard paper round lol.


----------



## jack the dog (Feb 22, 2019)

*sleeping overnight*

I would always quote over night by HMRC rules. each day ends at midnight. So go to sleep at 00.01 hours and you have not slept over night. Good enough for HMRC so shoud be good enough for every one else!


----------



## ChrisCross (Feb 23, 2019)

Asterix said:


> Of course I haven't been sleeping,that's not what dogging is about!



:lol-049::lol-049:


----------

